# 2011



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

The question that no one has answer to and 1 that I am struggling with myself. So I am looking at the 2011 f350 xlt supercab 4x4 single wheelbase. I am trying to figure out what motor to get, I do mostly snow plowing and city driving. Money is a concern, but I am just trying to figure out my best option. Here are some of my habits:

Truck will sit for a week or so without use
Very little towing
Lots of slow speeds and lots of snow plowing, truck can be running for more than 24hrs straight
Lots of shifting
less than 10k miles a year
planning on keeping the truck for awhile, at least 5 years


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well be weary of the new diesel, They are not as great as they are trying to let people believe. Its the 6.0 with a new badge on the side. Recently towed some bikes about 400 miles the other day. We had no more than 10k behind us. My friends truck got 8 mpg!!!! I would go with that new gasser. I know its up over 300hp and doesnt feel under powered. Oh and when you say shifting you mean reverse to drive? Dodge is only one with a manual transmission. And lots of gassers run 24hr shifts during storms. The electrical system may not like it if you add lots of lights. So save the money buy a gasser.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

MrPLow2011;1286518 said:


> Well be weary of the new diesel, They are not as great as they are trying to let people believe. Its the 6.0 with a new badge on the side.


Have you ever considered making a constructive post?

OP, I see nothing in what you described to warrant the added cost of the diesel, a gasser would suit you just fine. Thumbs Up


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

only talking about fords here, mpg is a huge plus for the diesel but like I said I do really no towing


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

unhcp;1286529 said:


> only talking about fords here, mpg is a huge plus for the diesel but like I said I do really no towing


For the 8 grand they want for the new diesel, you can sure buy a lot of gas!


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Maybe look at resale here - 8g up front for a diesel is how much out back when you trade it in or sell it. I think the market for a 1 ton gasser is pretty thin.

With what you describe as your needs, the gasser seems fine although plowing in a diesel verses a gas truck is no comparison.

I have had all the diesels from 7.3 to current. The 2005 and the 2011 seem to have comparable mileage, from my memory. My 2011 gets 14 towing a landscape trailer all day, the 2008,9 and 10 get 10mpg.

I'm real biased though, I have a gasser POS sitting in the shop that's been nothing but problems but also I see the less beating the diesels take from towing and plowing.

For me - it seems that you get a very good chunk of that initial diesel cost back when you go to sell / trade and staring at that POS makes the decision easier.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a good feel for the mpgs people are getting driving around, but what about while plowing? I have a 02 5.4 superduty now and it gets around 10 or less while pushing snow, how about a diesel? Does the diesel like to plow? I know the truck weighs about 1000lbs more so how does that shake out? The gear ratio will be a lot lower on a diesel and I heard reverse can be a bit slow on those trucks?


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm having a similar debate between diesel and gas. Never owned a diesel before and have always wanted one. Any one have reliable figures on the new gas motors MPG?

Thanks


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

probably have to drive a 100,000 miles to brake even between gas and diesel fuel wise


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah about 100k to break even on the mileage.

the new gas motor gets about 10-12 city and 14-16 highway


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I got a new 6.2 in my F350 single cab. Absolutely love the power. Mileage in town averages 12, plowing/salting averages about 9-10. Very happy to this point w/ my decision.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Raymond S.;1286894 said:


> I got a new 6.2 in my F350 single cab. Absolutely love the power. Mileage in town averages 12, plowing/salting averages about 9-10. Very happy to this point w/ my decision.


I heard its a good motor with plenty of power and the new model year has really up'd the ante!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i would say test drive them both and see what you like but the gas motor should be fine.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a new 2011 f350 6.7, I have had it about 3 weeks, getting around 12-14 around town and at 75 mph i get around 18.5 highway. quiet as hell and dam fast, lots of power. (400HP 800 Tq)I love the truck!!


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

I got 2 new 2011's in feb. Both with 6.2 gas and love them.Dealt in a 5.4 and a 6.0. Will be along time before I go Diesel again.Too much to buy and to much to maintain.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

if you keep any of the modern diesels out of warranty you better be ready for the bills.just did an 03 duramax long block,no fuel system,as cheap as possible,$10.000,duramax injectors vin code 1, $4200, 6.0 ford injectors $3500,6.0 egr delete,hp pump oil cooler,$2500,6.0 head replacement $7000,6.4 ford contaminated fuel system injectors and hp pump $7000,cummins injector replacement $3000 dodge guys are my happiest owners,just had a customer stuck out of town with a 2007 6.0 at dealer blown motor $19000. not many customers happy with the frt weight capacity of chevy diesels.not many happy with mileage,not many happy with dealer service, most of my fleets going back to gas.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I run Gassers, My current plow truck is a 05 Dodge with 24,000 miles on a 5.7 liter Hemi w/4:10 rears w/plow prep. Age will have gotten to the rest of the truck long before a diesel would be broken in. I save on front end components and can LEGALLY carry more blade becuase of a major weight saving and much lower tare weight on the front axle. This truck has pushed a Snoway 9'2" HTV Vee blade, 8'6" 32 series straight blade, 8'6" Mega Vee with 9" scoop wings, a 8'10" 29R and carries a 2yard saltdogg. It tows a 12K GVW trailer. It rarely moves without a load and it has never failed to do what I've asked it. It has ran for 36 hours at a time. We never shut the trucks down once we start, they run even during stops/breaks to charge batteries and cool trans fluids, we average 6mpg plowing snow and about nine towing. Oh an it has the sweetest exhaust note of any factory engine I've heard.

I've had one reverse piston seal blow. It was covered under warranty if it had not been it was a 125.00 part (that's the good one not the OEM) and about an hour labor.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

good info, really getting a better grasp on the motors


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*6.2*

I have about 6,000 miles on my gasser and consistantly get around 12.6mpg city. I towed a 6,000lb travel trailer loaded, plus firewood at 65mph for about an hour and a half and was getting 11.6mpg. Love the truck, the power and the fuel mileage given the size of the truck.


----------



## johndmax365 (Nov 26, 2010)

MrPLow2011;1286518 said:


> Well be weary of the new diesel, They are not as great as they are trying to let people believe. Its the 6.0 with a new badge on the side. Recently towed some bikes about 400 miles the other day. We had no more than 10k behind us. My friends truck got 8 mpg!!!! I would go with that new gasser. I know its up over 300hp and doesnt feel under powered. Oh and when you say shifting you mean reverse to drive? Dodge is only one with a manual transmission. And lots of gassers run 24hr shifts during storms. The electrical system may not like it if you add lots of lights. So save the money buy a gasser.


The 6 liter is built by Navistar and the 6.7 is built by Ford which are two different companies. Not even close to the same motor. Trust me the 6.7 is a much better motor as it uses pzio injectors instead of those junk heui injectors on the 6 liter. Navistar was trying to run way to high of rail pressures with the heui injectors to make the motor quieter which worked but the injectors couldnt stand up to the higher pressures. Im getting 19 mpg around town and 22 mpg on the highway with my 6.7 and they come with a 100k mile warranty on the motor anyways if your still concerned.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

our 6.7 F-550 now has 4,300 miles on it, and it is averaging 9.8 mpg running about 25,000 lbs. 
it almost always has the single axle trailer on it with either a 262 or a 272 cat skidsteer on the trailer, and some sort of load in the dump body.


----------



## johndmax365 (Nov 26, 2010)

What axle ratio is your rear end? 4:10s... I've got 3.54s and mine weighs alot less. We're not quite comparing apples to apples here.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Can you post a pic of the 272 cat on a single axle trailer behind the truck......


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

just bought a 2011 F350, diesel, srw, crew cab, king ranch and its by far the nicest strongest truck I have owned to date. The power is crazy for a diesel. Didnt hang a plow on it yet as I am deciding what plow to go with. getting 19 hwy and 15 around town.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

tjctransport;1290517 said:


> our 6.7 F-550 now has 4,300 miles on it, and it is averaging 9.8 mpg running about 25,000 lbs.
> it almost always has the single axle trailer on it with either a 262 or a 272 cat skidsteer on the trailer, and some sort of load in the dump body.


just noticed i typed single axle trailer. it ain't. it is a small dual axle.
i will try to remember to take a pic or two today.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I love my 2011 f350 6.7, but I am still hating the tiny fuel tank.(26 gal) Seems like I am always at the gas station. I know i mentioned it before, but it still stinks. Ok I vented, LOL


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Bought my 1st 2011 with the 6.2 gas and love it. Just ordered 2 more a couple weeks ago. I couldn't justify spending the extra money for a diesel, especially since they don't even come with a 100k warranty anymore.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

the motors have 100k on them, for 1600 the dealer extended my warranty to 72k or 5years on everything


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

ff610;1294034 said:


> Bought my 1st 2011 with the 6.2 gas and love it. Just ordered 2 more a couple weeks ago. I couldn't justify spending the extra money for a diesel, especially since they don't even come with a 100k warranty anymore.


Still the same diesel engine warranty and the trans is warranted to 60K.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've got the 2011 F350 SRW with the 6.2l engine. Also have a 2006 F350 SRW CC with the 5.4l; I use this one to plow, and have the 2011 set up as a backup. The 2011 is much more powerful than the 2006; night and day. Feel like I'm driving an old jalopy when I'm using the 2006. The 2011 has a much tighter turning radius too. Tows much better than the 2006 too - heaviest load was a 7,700lb skidsteer on a 5 ton dual axel trailer (trailer weighs about a ton); it handled it fine. Have never had a problem plowing (ie: running out of power) with the 2006 though, so I can't convince myself to get rid of it.

I average a little over 11mpg with the 2011. When plowing with the 2006, I get under 9mpg.

I thought about the diesel too, but the upfront cost is so much more, diesel fuel costs alot more, the engine weight cuts into the truck load, and the maintenance costs are so much higher. While it would be nice, I just couldn't justify it for what I use it for.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

seville009;1298048 said:


> I've got the 2011 F350 SRW with the 6.2l engine. Also have a 2006 F350 SRW CC with the 5.4l; I use this one to plow, and have the 2011 set up as a backup. The 2011 is much more powerful than the 2006; night and day. Feel like I'm driving an old jalopy when I'm using the 2006. The 2011 has a much tighter turning radius too. Tows much better than the 2006 too - heaviest load was a 7,700lb skidsteer on a 5 ton dual axel trailer (trailer weighs about a ton); it handled it fine. Have never had a problem plowing (ie: running out of power) with the 2006 though, so I can't convince myself to get rid of it.
> 
> I average a little over 11mpg with the 2011. When plowing with the 2006, I get under 9mpg.
> 
> I thought about the diesel too, but the upfront cost is so much more, diesel fuel costs alot more, the engine weight cuts into the truck load, and the maintenance costs are so much higher. While it would be nice, I just couldn't justify it for what I use it for.


Ok just just a little off subject but does yours or any of the others have the floor mounted shifter for the 4x4 or are they all dash mounted electronic??????? Nice sounding ride good luckThumbs Up


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

DIRISHMAN;1298930 said:


> Ok just just a little off subject but does yours or any of the others have the floor mounted shifter for the 4x4 or are they all dash mounted electronic??????? Nice sounding ride good luckThumbs Up


Ford is smart. The tried, true, and reliable floor shifter is still the default on XL and XLT's. Thumbs Up


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

DIRISHMAN;1298930 said:


> Ok just just a little off subject but does yours or any of the others have the floor mounted shifter for the 4x4 or are they all dash mounted electronic??????? Nice sounding ride good luckThumbs Up


Both the 2006 and 2011 have the dash mounted electronic controls; nothing on the floor.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

let me start out with saying I own mostly gas vehicles (except for machines) but has anyone thought about the life of a diesel vs a gas, I have to say the diesel will last a lot longer with less problems. On a separate note all of my fords have the 4x4 controls in the dash ( but they are all fairly new) and it makes it a lot more convenient.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

wizardsr;1298945 said:


> Ford is smart. The tried, true, and reliable floor shifter is still the default on XL and XLT's. Thumbs Up


The auto locking hub function on my 2006 died within a few years, but I can lock the front hubs manually so it's not a problem. I just lock them at the start of winter, snd unlock them at the end. Works fine for me. I've never had a problem with the actual 4x4 engaging though


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Only reason i was askin is that my 97 f250hd has a floor mounted 4x4 shifter and a good freind of mine has a newer f350 and has the knob on the dash for it and ahas had to replace the selinoid for it twice so it would engage the 4x4. ....what a pain in the A$$. JMO any time you get electronic somthing to do something that replaces a manual is alway ending in trouble somewhere along the line.Dont get me wrong it is a little easier to turn the knob but really how hard is it to reach over a little and pull the shifter. They should just install the manual style in all of them and leave the electronic ones for the little suvs..Thumbs Up


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

electric shift 4X4 was designed for people that are not smart enough to figure out how to use manual shift 4X4.
think soccer moms


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

tjctransport;1299059 said:


> electric shift 4X4 was designed for people that are not smart enough to figure out how to use manual shift 4X4.
> think soccer moms


 or strong enough either:laughing: WIMPY,WIMPY,WIMPY-----HEFFTY,HEFFTY,HEFFTY:laughing:


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Rich Graz;1298971 said:


> let me start out with saying I own mostly gas vehicles (except for machines) but has anyone thought about the life of a diesel vs a gas, I have to say the diesel will last a lot longer with less problems. On a separate note all of my fords have the 4x4 controls in the dash ( but they are all fairly new) and it makes it a lot more convenient.


Really? Sure seems to be a lot more Ford's running around with remanned 6.0's in them than gassers. Sure, back in the 7.3 era they lasted longer, but when taken care of, modern gassers can go just as long before a rebuild. And when used as plow trucks, the rest of the truck is rotted out before either gas or diesel engine needs a rebuild anyway. 

Flippin' a switch is nice, but I'd rather pull a lever than let an electronic gizmo decide if I'm getting unstuck or not...


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

WELL SAID WIZARDThumbs Up


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The government has maybe decided the floor shift was dangerous???? Perhaps a ankle lower leg issue with the center passenger? Auto manufacturers are constantly having to make changes to appease the federal government.

I agree I like to know I can slide under the truck and move a lever if all else fails. Hard to get the same effect when you hit a elec. soliniod with a hammer


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

basher;1299232 said:


> The government has maybe decided the floor shift was dangerous???? Perhaps a ankle lower leg issue with the center passenger? Auto manufacturers are constantly having to make changes to appease the federal government.
> 
> I agree I like to know I can slide under the truck and move a lever if all else fails. Hard to get the same effect when you hit a elec. soliniod with a hammer


HEY Bash my whole problem is last time I Hit a selinoid with a hammer was at 3:00 am 
during a storm in disgust after it failed again and DESTROYED IT WITH ONE HIT


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

basher;1299232 said:


> The government has maybe decided the floor shift was dangerous???? Perhaps a ankle lower leg issue with the center passenger? Auto manufacturers are constantly having to make changes to appease the federal government.
> 
> I agree I like to know I can slide under the truck and move a lever if all else fails. Hard to get the same effect when you hit a elec. soliniod with a hammer


the gooberment has nothing to do with it.
it is all about demand.
soccer moms and mall crawlers want an idiot proof way to put it in 4 wheel drive so they can drive 80 mph in the snow, so ford puts an electric shift with auto hubs in.

at least they were smart enough to leave the manual shift with locking hubs for those of us that know how to properly use 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

wizardsr;1299183 said:


> Really? Sure seems to be a lot more Ford's running around with remanned 6.0's in them than gassers. Sure, back in the 7.3 era they lasted longer, but when taken care of, modern gassers can go just as long before a rebuild. And when used as plow trucks, the rest of the truck is rotted out before either gas or diesel engine needs a rebuild anyway.
> 
> Flippin' a switch is nice, but I'd rather pull a lever than let an electronic gizmo decide if I'm getting unstuck or not...


valid point


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

On the 2011 Lariat models, the center console goes all of the way to the dash, so there isn't room on those to put a floor shifter in.

As long as the actual hubs can be manually locked, you shouldn't have a problem. I've had ESOF on all of my Fords since 1992 or 1993. The only time I had a problem was with a 1995 full size Bronco that did not have the manual locking hubs; the electronic button died twice, and since I could not lock the hubs manually, I had no 4x4 until it got fixed.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I am in the same situation here because after this winter I plan on upgrading my truck to a new ford F350. I was trying to decide between the gas and the diesel and after EXTENSIVE research online (I mean about a year looking every single day) reading through online forums, magazine reviews, videos and everything.. I will be going with the new 6.7 liter diesel. This motor truly sounds amazing. If you look through forums for this people are easily getting 23 MPGs with them. There was even one article i read that a group of people squeezed 34 mpgs out of one. The gas engines get like 14? and the towing is incredible with them too. Resale value was another thing that I really considered into my decision too. Kudos to Ford!! i would say it is a very good first run on the newly redesigned diesel engine.

So basically, I would get a deisel no matter what, but i also do a lot of towing were the OP does not, He would be just as well served with the gas engine since the truck will barely get used. I did a lot of research on the motor and the 6.2 seems to be a very good engine too. 

And i agree with everyone else, the 6.0 and 6.4 eras were crap and I was contemplating a gas engine just because of those engines.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well besides the engine problems is the cost of the upgrade the cost of diesel now vs years ago in most places diesel is just about the same as running premium in it . plus now you need to buy that def stuff and i heard that is not cheap. so weighing everything when while you see a savings in upgrades?
from going gas vs diesel?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

You need to be running a lot of miles per year to justify the cost of the diesel engines now. Keeping them for 10-15 years doesn't make any sense anymore with the cost of repairs when out of warranty is crazy. Common rail motors will need injectors at some point and they cost more than a gas engine


----------

